# Why Don't Ducks Get Spinning Wing Decoy Shy?



## bloodnguts (Nov 22, 2005)

Growing up, hunting the Mississippi River Valley, ducks learned real quick to avoid anything that resembled a duck blind, and a decoy spread for that matter. You either had to have a bazillion decoys to make them think they had found a refuge, or a small handful, to make them think they had found a small group of survivors, to get them to commit. The typical 2 to 5 dozen decoy spreads seemed to flare ducks as often as not. What I can't understand, is if these ducks can get educated to blinds and common decoy spreads, why don't they get educated to spinning wing decoys? It seems every year, up and down the flyway, guys are successful with these spinning decoys, with very little signs of the ducks becoming educated enough to avoid them on a regular basis. What are your thoughts?


----------



## wingaddict (Sep 16, 2009)

I beg to differ. As the season wears on, I see them getting very educated to them. Often its the first thing we take down if the ducks arent working like they should. Even last weekend I noticed they weren't reacting to them like opening weekend


----------



## LockedWings (Jul 19, 2009)

wingaddict said:


> I beg to differ. As the season wears on, I see them getting very educated to them. Often its the first thing we take down if the ducks arent working like they should. Even last weekend I noticed they weren't reacting to them like opening weekend


I agree. We often take ours down if birds start to work and then won't commit. Often times they'll flare at a ways off. They definitely shy to them later in the season.


----------



## The Shovla (Aug 23, 2009)

I agree. The ducks here tend to flare relatively fast after the opener with the spinners. The only exception is in the fields. Over water, you are better off without them here in WI.


----------



## inletboy9 (Jun 20, 2007)

my past years feild and water hunting have noticed the shying away of my mojo. we dont even use one any more. we have found out that the wing magics work well in the past two years. its lower to the ground and we set it among the deaks instead of the pocket. for water we just rigged a pole to attach it to very cheap and for my opinion work very well.


----------



## Unrated (Feb 27, 2010)

I agree with these guys the spinners are much less effective than they used to be. Spend your money on better decoys and practice your calling and you'll do better!


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

Rarely ever use one after the first two or so weeks of the season over water....used two once the past year over an ice hole and the basically tried to land ontop of it other than that they seem to work less and less everytime you go out.


----------



## Buck25 (Mar 27, 2008)

i haven't used them a lot but i have used them a few times in fields. from my experience i would prefer to have one with a remote so that i could turn it off when the birds are working closely. But i think they work well all times of year as far as catching a birds attention.


----------



## Unrated (Feb 27, 2010)

Maybe one of those floaters that spin on the water would be better?


----------

